# Oh damn



## User (May 31, 2004)

My lastest male con I bought a few days is dead.









I woke up this morning and found him laying on the bottom. All my water specs are great, the other female con and the tiger barbs are doing great. I hate it when a fish dies and you have no idea what happened, he had so much potential.









The leader of the tiger barb shoal, seems to be getting violent, he picks on everyone all the time, always chasing the others. He and the con was fighting alittle bit the day I bought the con, but they seemed to have stopped. I have no idea what happened.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

that sux!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn that sux


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

god speed mr. convict


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I guess I will pick another male up









Anyway, my female con has already got settled in.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

sux


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey that has happend to me too! It suck big time! It happend to one of my Doviis [RIP]


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I will probally pick up another male tomorrow, the ones at the store are kinda small, very hard to tell if they are male are female.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

That totally sucks; I wish all my fish could just live forever. Maybe you should get a pink male just for variety.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

She's showing some good coloring now, shes also chasing all the tigerbarbs around. I'll try to buy another male tomorrow and see whats happens.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Well I picked up 2 more today, one looks to be female and other looks to be a male. I've noticed my female thats been in the tank is now chasing the new cons, this can't be good.


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey you should put more caves or plants for them to hide!! How big is your aquarium?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

There're in a 29 gallon with a few tiger barbs, and one survivor goldfish which losing scales so I'm going to take him out soon. I have lots of caves and plants but my female con is going crazy - Nipping and chasing everything in the tank.









She's being a bitch.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like you need a bigger male or a temporary divider


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

She's not really big maybe 2 inches, must be hard being a dither fish - battle scars









Anyway, if she dont stop I guess I will buy a divider . She is really kicking some ass right now.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I had 2 females and a male in my 10G and the dominant female would chase the other 2 around constantly. I was sure that I was going to have problems. Anyways, the dominant female killed the other one, and then things calmed down a bit. Somewhere around 4 or 5 days later, I had wrigglers in the tank. So, I would suggest taking one of your males back.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

They are liplocking and fighting alot now, the newer cons have ripped fins ect. There was a 3 1/2 4 inch male con at petco the last time I went, if he's there the next time I visit I might pick him up.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

User said:


> They are liplocking and fighting alot now, the newer cons have ripped fins ect. There was a 3 1/2 4 inch male con at petco the last time I went, if he's there the next time I visit I might pick him up.


 That sounds like a good idea to put that bitch in line. I'm going to get a new male right now. I won't buy him unless he's pounding the other fish at LFS, since my female is also a bitch.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Well my biggest male seens to be keeping the others in line. However I did fine my goldfish dead this morning, eyes and stomach area was gone, must have been killing however my temp did rise to 86F yesterday so that could have stressed the goldfish alot.


----------

